# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  پشت کنکور ماندن

## مشاوره کنکور

سلام به دوستان کنکوری


اگر درمورد *پشت کنکور موندن* برای اینکه یک رشته و دانشگاه بهتر قبول شید سوال داشتید بپرسید.

----------

